# NE Washington turkeys



## Ed Blankinship (Feb 22, 2004)

The turkey prospect here in NE Washington is very good this year. We are seeing lots of birds. After a fairly mild winter the birds are plentiful. Stevens County, Ferry County and Spokane County are the best bets. There is an abundance of public land as well as private. Many private land owners will give permission to hunt to responsible hunters. This means; ask early, do NOT dress in camo clothes when attempting to obtain hunting access. Treat the land owners as you would like to be treated. Show respect for livestock and crops.

Have a great season.


----------

